# Yarn Names? Label graphics?



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

So, there is a new yarn for the shelves, but it needs a name. It's 100% sheep's wool, made in USA. Nice soft wools, spun to mostly sport weight with a bit of worsted and lots of colors. It is being sold in Hawaii, so something tropical would be nice. It was made on the mainland, though, so it is "made in USA" yarn and not "made in Hawaii" yarn like the handspun Hillside Farms yarn.

So far all I've come up with is "Tropical Ewe". Do most folks know that a "ewe" is a female sheep? Should it be "Tropical Sheep"? (Although, most of those are hair sheep and not woolly sheep.) I'm hoping folks will see "Tropical Ewe" and process it as "Tropical You". Is that a far reach, do you think?










Anyone got any better ideas? "Sheep in Paradise"? "Sheep on Vacation"? "Surfing Sheep Yarn"? I could do a graphic of a sheep on a surfboard.

The other yarn which is made with fiber from the bunnies in the back yard is "Hula Bunny" yarn and the label for that one looks like this:










It could use a bit of tightening up but mostly in the text, the graphic seems okay.

So what sort of sheep label would go well with Hula Bunny yarn? "Hula Sheep"? That just doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Why not keep with the Hula theme and call it Hula Ewe!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I like Hula Ewe! It would be in keeping with a theme. I would move the flower closer to the ear on the left rather than the right. Having the flower next to the ear on the right makes it look like it is perched on top of her head because it is right between her eyes.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Thats too fun !

" Hula Wool " or " Hula Sheep " ...... " Hula Surfin' Sheep " 

You will end up with a whole line of HULA yarns !!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree about the flower. Actually, it should be under the ear.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I think she needs a lei.  I like Hula Ewe too. I really like the lettering on your graphic.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, if it is gonna be "Hula Ewe", then it would need to be a graphic similar to the bunny graphic, then, except a sheep, wouldn't you think? 

If that is gonna happen, then it's probably not gonna be done by Tuesday. Maybe the text for Hula Bunny should be changed to the new font, too. Hmm.

I wonder how real yarn companies manage this sort of stuff?

Okay, "Hula Ewe", a dancing sheep and a plumeria lei and move the flower in her hair. I forget what it means as to which side it is on. One side means "taken" and the other side means "looking" but I forget which is which. I guess if it is on top it means "undecided"?

I keep thinking the text should be in a circle with the word "Hawaii" in there somewhere, too. Might make a nice tee shirt graphic as well. Do people buy tee shirts with yarn labels on them?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

When I was like... 14? I was at a youth conference with my church youth group, and a random girl gave my younger brother a fake flower. He didn't want it, so he gave it to me. I stuck it behind my right ear and went on with my night. After the evening rally, we ended up getting to meet the band and get autographs (Chris Tomlin!). The bass guitar player informed me that having it behind my right ear meant I was taken... so I switched it pretty quick! Lol! (He was cute and I was 14. :ashamed: )

So... there ya go. I may have it completely wrong, but that is what I've always thought it was. 

I might buy a T-shirt with a yarn logo, if it was a good one.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I love Hula Ewe !!! I think she should be eating the flower!!! LOL

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

If she is eating the flower then you won't have to worry about what side means what.  I'd buy a yarn t-shirt too if it had a good logo. But you could also put them on business cards and other things too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Or have her eating her lei.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, eating the flowers is good, but plumeria taste nasty and hibiscus aren't made into lei. Not, of course, that we need to strive for validity in a sheep doing the hula, but if it's eating flowers that everyone knows is nasty tasting or the lei are made of improper flowers, wouldn't that strain everyone's idea of the way it should be?

I tried "Hule Ewe" with the starry font and that didn't work out well since the "H" isn't all that readable. It will probably be in the same font as the "Hula Bunny" yarn which would then also have the labels be more similar. The sheep will probably be in the same pose as the bunny so no more flower in the hair, I guess. Although, I could add one to the bunny's hair even though that label is in use, it's still not quite final yet so changes can still be made. I think the "Hula Bunny" yarn has been finalized as to weight and content, though, so things are progressing. At some point we will have the final product in yarn and label.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Taste nasty to whom? Maybe to a sheep's palate they are as sweet as they smell.


----------

